# Avatar pic



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I know most members use an avatar that reflects their personality... Little concerned about people (especially female posters) using an actual pic of themselves. 

I notice a tendency for certain male posters to follow female posters who have their face in the avatar. It has the potential to cross boundaries. I guess I would suggestion maybe a strongly suggested guideline for an avatar, one that does not include a pic of themselves... Admittedly, I suggest this in light of a recent inappropriate incident which may have been avoided with more anonymity.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

What incident? :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

An EA was forged of all places on TAM between two posters who were in troubled marriages. Just heartbreaking.

That is all I will say.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

drerio said:


> An EA was forged of all places on TAM between two posters who were in troubled marriages. Just heartbreaking.
> 
> That is all I will say.


People will form relationships regardless of a 100x100 picture that may or may not represent the people involved. EA's in particular are often started as much be emotional connections, rather than physical attraction. 

Maybe the forum software could have a pop-up ask the user every time a PM is sent "Are you sure this message is in the best interests of your marriage?"...

C


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

drerio said:


> An EA was forged of all places on TAM between two posters who were in troubled marriages. Just heartbreaking.
> 
> That is all I will say.


That's hardly surprising; I started feeling 'close' to a male poster who helped me months back. I'd find myself looking forward to his replies to my woes, and I'd seek out his responses to others...Fortunately, I recognized what I was doing, and I stopped immediately. I think it was an excellent example and a chance to enforce my own boundaries. Way to go me!

PS - I never had a clue what he looked like. He could have been a 300lb woman sitting in a dirty housecoat at her computer for all I know.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

This is a consenting adult site. Avatar or not, people will talk and form relationships if boundaries are weak.

If they want to put up pics of themselves, then whatever. They are adults. They make their own choices.


----------

